# With much flourish and ado, shanoxilt



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice to hear from you, shanoxilt. I'll chance a guess at your personality type. INTP.
I hope you enjoy yourself around here.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Nice to hear from you, shanoxilt. I'll chance a guess at your personality type. INTP.


I think you should ask nightriser13. She knows me personally. 


> I hope you enjoy yourself around here.


I know that I will. :happy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I was going to sit back and watch the fun. In fact, I may do just that.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I was going to sit back and watch the fun. In fact, I may do just that.


My guess is INTJ..eh eh?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> My guess is INTJ..eh eh?


You forgot.. nudge, nudge, wink, wink..:crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

lol, nope! Joe was closer.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> You forgot.. nudge, nudge, wink, wink..:crazy:


Haha, oh how could I?! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> lol, nope! Joe was closer.


Fine then. I guess ISTJ. Now I'm just throwing out guesses...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

ISTP, then? Final guess.

Am I correct with the pronunciation? \shann-ō-zilt\ (emphasis on the first syllable)


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Fine then. I guess ISTJ. Now I'm just throwing out guesses...


Now you're waaay out there. I'll give you a hint; he used to be introverted.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Now you're waaay out there. I'll give you a hint; he used to be introverted.


You evil person haha. Now I'm just filling this thread up with spam  Ah well ><

ESTP? *puppydogeyes*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Augh, end this! 

He's ENTP.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Interesting. I would have stood by my guess as Introverted. Good show!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, he used to be introverted, but if you met him in real life....hehe. He still comments to me that he wishes he were still introverted, so he be dignified. I'll take that as a compliment, shano! :laughing:


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Am I correct with the pronunciation? \shann-ō-zilt\ (emphasis on the first syllable)


Originally, I pronounced it shan-ox-ilt. Recently, I have considered that is sounds better as shay-nō-zilt.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice, He does come off as a little ... umm whats the word .. eccentric?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Nice, He does come off as a little ... umm whats the word .. eccentric?


Do I hear the pot speaking? :tongue:

I would've guessed "shan-o-shilt," taking after the Chinese romanization "x" = "sh".


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Do I hear the pot speaking? :tongue:
> 
> I would've guessed "shan-o-shilt," taking after the Chinese romanization "x" = "sh".


Yes, the kettle is blue.


I'm eccentricier


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I'm eccentricier


Okay. It's "more eccentric." 
But I can't really judge eccentricity over the Internet, so I'll just assume that you're only as eccentric as you've demonstrated.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Okay. It's "more eccentric."
> But I can't really judge eccentricity over the Internet, so I'll just assume that you're only as eccentric as you've demonstrated.


I know what it is. I was being comparative. (Green -> Greener)


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Yeah, he used to be introverted, but if you met him in real life....hehe.


I am like a mad scientist who never experiments but always raves. So, I guess that would make me a mad philosopher? :crazy:


> He still comments to me that he wishes he were still introverted, so he be dignified. I'll take that as a compliment, shano! :laughing:


You must admit that introversion has an appealing formality. Also, behold the Gentleman Ghost!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I like your signature quote P. I agree with it.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

shanoxilt said:


> So, I guess that would make me a mad philosopher? :crazy:


Redundant. :tongue:
Especially if you start quoting Nietzsche. :wink:



> You must admit that introversion has an appealing formality. Also, behold the Gentleman Ghost!


Of course, dear, it's why I'm an introvert.


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

> I like your signature quote P. I agree with it.


It was in response to a particularly melancholy roleplaying game titled "Promethean: the Created".


> Especially if you start quoting Nietzsche.


"It is hard enough to remember my opinions, without also remembering my reasons for them!"


----------

